# Best inkjet transfer paper for dark & light fabrics



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Guys, I'm sure this has been discussed numerous times and I'm sure there are plenty of threads that you can direct me to  but I'm looking for some top quality 11" x 17" sized transfer paper for light shirts, and also dark.

I'm still kinda new to heatpress method, and I've been using these papers so far:

A3 IRON-ON T SHIRT TRANSFER PAPER, DARK FABRICS X 10 on eBay, also, Printer Paper, Printer Paper Accessories, Computing (end time 14-Jul-08 06:43:07 BST)

They're ok, but nothing special...and I don't think these would be something a professional would use. But maybe I'm wrong..

Can someone direct me to an ebay page or website that sells transfer paper (that you guys use) that ships to U.K? There doesn't seem to be much of a large choice over here.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

me again!

I found these:

A3 JETPRO SofStretch

they seem to be more "professional" than the stuff being sold on ebay.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

McLogan brand for dark fabric. Go to mclogan.com for their contact info. It's just under $2 a piece for 11x17 at 50 sheets.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, go with JetPro SofStretch for sure. As for darks ... don't know what to tell you there because I haven't found any I like, so I use plastisol for those.


----------



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Heyyyy.....I bought a 10 pack of the JETPRO SofStretch, and tried them out at the weekend. All I can say is WOW!!!! I am very very impressed. I didn't think I could ever achieve these kind of results with an inkjet printer and a heat press. 

Washed one of the shirts after 24 hours. Absolutely fine.

Right now the 11x17 sheets are costing me around £1.50 a sheet approx. That's about $3 (american dollars) per sheet. So you can see why I'm desperate to import these from the USA as it's a hell of a lot cheaper.

I've found a seller on ebay who sells these in bulk loads

thanks!!


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

norwalktee said:


> McLogan brand for dark fabric. Go to mclogan.com for their contact info. It's just under $2 a piece for 11x17 at 50 sheets.


 
Hi there,

What's the hand like on this paper? I would love a dark fabric transfer with a hand similar to JPSS, but I believe it's wishful thinking. 

Jessica


----------



## Julio (May 14, 2006)

Go to Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source


----------



## nastassia2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

hey did this stuff leave a box around the garment or did you have to cut around the garment


----------

